# Moderator Bailing on Assignment



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 14, 2009)

I am right now so out of the mockup stage (though I am working). I am doing lots of minimalist pieces and odd pop style pieces for shows but will not post them (they are not all that impressive).

My main focus over the past few weeks is getting my CD out....it was released yesterday and is the best I can offer today so you can check snippets here.
I have posted "Dad" here and there is an improved version of my LASS demo with real players added called "Midnight Jass"

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/sharmat

I know this looks like an unabashed promotion but it just happens to be where my head is at till I finish the Catalina Jazz festival on Saturday.

Then its back to Mockups!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 14, 2009)

Well that album is stellar as I have told you many times before. Probably the best in its class - aside from the great writing, the mix is super-detailed and amazing. Its probably my favorite album in smooth jazz against anything out there period.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool!! Good luck with the sales Craig! That's some smooth jazzing there


----------



## madbulk (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I think "Dad" a week ago more than earned Craig a pass. Looking forward to the CD coming off backorder.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> I am right now so out of the mockup stage (though I am working). I am doing lots of minimalist pieces and odd pop style pieces for shows but will not post them (they are not all that impressive).
> 
> My main focus over the past few weeks is getting my CD out....it was released yesterday and is the best I can offer today so you can check snippets here.
> I have posted "Dad" here and there is an improved version of my LASS demo with real players added called "Midnight Jass"
> ...



Dude this is awesome. I didn't know you were such a jazzer although I guess I should have clued in at some point. I studied jazz up at York with David Mott and Don Thompson. Even though I moved away into orchestral music, I still love jazz and fusion. Great stuff. I think I will buy the download version. Sounds really awesome.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 14, 2009)

Craig, very sincerely the best of luck. Actually, luck has little to do with it but I would love to see this record gain the attention it deserves. 

It's exciting to see this unfold. Congrats!

P.S. need a roadie?


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 14, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> Well that album is stellar as I have told you many times before. Probably the best in its class - aside from the great writing, the mix is super-detailed and amazing. Its probably my favorite album in smooth jazz against anything out there period.



Yes. Great writing, great mood, great overall sound, great guitar.

It is so refreshing that a musician here puts a CD out. This one will go its way, I'm sure.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys and Thanks Brian! They were sent a restock today.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 15, 2009)

Great playing, Craig! The album sounds terrific. Many sales to you. o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah (Oct 15, 2009)

many congrats Craig, this is top notch !


----------



## Mr Greg G (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice!
I really like Midnight Jass feeling


----------



## lux (Oct 15, 2009)

Relistening the album as a whole. Ok. Its a bit difficult to say when youre buddy with the guy, but i'll tell anyway.

So Cal has such an inner sincere musical value, and formal identity, something i've heard just on a few of my favourite top guitar albums for smooth jazz. 

Craig's Guitar tone is fantastic and playing is enchanting. I think I can tell, i've heard so many guitars. I also loved the sax and its interluding with the guitar, something i'm not often in touch with (i abused of saxes in the eighties) and the overall arrangement.

I'm sure it'll gets the deserved success, smells too good to be unnoticed. Indeed.

Luca


----------



## ToneZappa (Oct 16, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> I am right now so out of the mockup stage (though I am working). I am doing lots of minimalist pieces and odd pop style pieces for shows but will not post them (they are not all that impressive).
> 
> My main focus over the past few weeks is getting my CD out....it was released yesterday and is the best I can offer today so you can check snippets here.
> I have posted "Dad" here and there is an improved version of my LASS demo with real players added called "Midnight Jass"
> ...



The Biz............... post it over at TGP. (_Nice CD cover as well_)

_Bub_.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 16, 2009)

ToneZappa @ Fri Oct 16 said:


> The Biz............... post it over at TGP. (_Nice CD cover as well_)
> 
> _Bub_.



TGP? Link?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 16, 2009)

No surprises here - top drawer writing and production (and of course playing).


Once suggestion:


I need more cowbell....got a fever and the only prescription is...





....more cowbell.




=o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!

hopefully someone out there buys it after hearing it on the radio.

Hannes TGP is a guitar player forum, extremely active.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/


----------



## ToneZappa (Oct 28, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Oct 16 said:


> Hannes TGP is a guitar player forum, extremely active.
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/



Do it Craig..... _for us._ o-[][]-o


----------

